# Anyone use these Service bug connectors...?



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

These *look* awesome...has anyone tried them and/or what do you think...? If you respond, please say whether or not you've actually used them (or a similar product).

Thanks!

https://www.acdcusa.com/96106-ttd10...ation-piercing-connector-main-1-0-8-tap-2-10/


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

They look handy and the price is very reasonable. I'd want to test one on some scrap wire and then cut it apart to see how well it performed before I felt comfortable using them. 

But that's just me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have I used the Ilsco Kup-L-Tap for a few services. It's a very similar design.

They work, but they are expensive. I prefer the cheaper set screw barrel reducers, $2 for 100A and $5 for 200A services.

I would probably only use that insulation biting type connector again if I had to make taps in a really tight space on live comductors.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I have used them. The colloquial name around here is vampire taps.
Well over a decade ago we engineered a poor man's bus duct using them. It was square duct with a full boat of 500mcm ruining through. Wherever a drop was needed a disconnect was set and those taps used to attach to the 500's. My memory is a bit fuzzy but I'm sure there were at least a dozen drops each using 3 of the taps. They ranged from a 200 amp drop to 60 amp at least and maybe some 30amp drops too. There were no problems installing them and we have never had a service call for them.

The break off nut used to tighten them caused some pain though. Pulling with all your force and the nut breaks and suddenly there is zero resistance... For some reason that causes a sharp jarring pain in your elbows. I had others tighten them because i thought i was injured or something but everyone who tried felt the pain.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Be good for the gro-op crowd I imagine. cut the pipe, tap the mains before the meter.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The one you linked to will work on a 100A service. For a 200A service you have to buy the bigger $20 model. $60 is a lot of money for this.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't care about the money. At the end of the day, I just really want food and beer -not to be on a ladder any longer than I have to be.

Last Thursday I got to a job unseen and realized I really need to move where the customer's drop came off the POCO's lines. The service cable crossed a deck and I had to do a bunch of pipe cutting and bends. I finished at 10pm lying on the roof hanging over the edge with a flashlight in my mouth trying to see how well I had taped up my bugs. 3 of these would have easily paid for themselves.

Warning for the younguns:

I am big-time into water-proofing; this was a relatively new piece of SE that was poorly taped along the neutral to the cable sheathing. Water had gotten in there and ruined the wire and the meter socket.




HackWork said:


> They work, but they are expensive. I prefer the cheaper set screw barrel reducers, $2 for 100A and $5 for 200A services.


Can't use those ...*POCO's overhead lines are continuous*. I've seen people cut the old SE off and use it as a pig-tail, but that's not cool.



mitch65 said:


> Be good for the gro-op crowd I imagine. cut the pipe, tap the mains before the meter.....


LoL! Should be called "Squatter's Friend"


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have used them from time to time I called the vampire taps but there is other names that used in our trade.,,

that peice you posted that is good up to #2 conductor size and ya there is larger one on hand you will need it if larger than that.

Flyingsod did gave few good pointers on them.,

those device are pretty close to one time use but some models it can be used again ., 

Ya the breakaway nut cap that you need to becarefull because it can do some suprise on your arms if not aware of it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use H-taps for that. Less than a buck and it takes just a few minutes. What would make you use a $23 tap when you have no reason to?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FWIW, the Ilsco Kup-L-Taps don't have the breakaway nut. Sounds like it's better without them.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I use H-taps for that. Less than a buck and it takes just a few minutes. What would make you use a $23 tap when you have no reason to?


Cs and Hs don't pierce insulation, do they? At least I haven't seen any that do...

The quick plastic covers for those cost about 1/3 of the Ilsco taps ...so for $30-$40, I don't have to spend time stripping wire, carrying or using anti-oxidant, or taping/covering. Nor do I need to inventory 2 items and buy a specialized tool that takes up space and could be awkward on top of a ladder. 
I can carry 2 socket wrenches and the bug connectors in my pockets on a ladder.

On top of that, I like safety and speed. One stupid accident that no one intends could cost a lot -either in damage or in injury. ...I'd use the Ilsco taps in close quarters (either outside or in a trough), in the dark, and in the rain ...and again, without having to deal with that long, bulky tool.

And $40 over the cost of an electrical service ...I just don't care. I'm into saving money on labor; that's where my money comes from -especially if I can cut enough time to start another job. And if I can't start another job, I'd rather spend the time hanging with my lovely wife than doing almost anything on top of a ladder... 




HackWork said:


> FWIW, the Ilsco Kup-L-Taps don't have the breakaway nut. Sounds like it's better without them.


Yes; especially for temporary connections. I just called the company for the ones I posted about. The breakaway bolt makes them impossible to use for temporary services.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> They work, but they are expensive. I prefer the cheaper set screw barrel reducers, $2 for 100A and $5 for 200A services.


Our poco won't allow those.  Parallel groove or H-tap only.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

we use this








and this








around $3 for both


----------



## timkinney10 (Mar 24, 2016)

I've used the Burndy brand of irreversible crimps. MD-6 tool your all set. Or a 750 hypress tool. Put them on and never think of it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

